# Slush Puppie Bike!



## partsguy (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I browsed eBay today with what little free time I had, time's about up now. But anyway, I found this, its priced crazy high but thought it was kind of neat. I really like the seat and wheels more than anything.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180863672374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------

